# Cats



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Thinking to install cats in my car. I don't know if they will survive though.
I have a big cam (240/244 .605/.598 112+4) and I am afraid that the unburnt fuel from its big overlap will melt them. 

Here is some engine specs if it helps:
trickflow 225 heads
vindicator cam 240/244 .605/.598 112+4
fast 102
nw 102
stainless works headers and 3 inch exhaust
180 stat

I hooked up the EFI live and my average O2 voltage is 510mv which is fine. 
Also are the metallic substrate ones most resistant to high temp.

I tried the search but did not find anything. Who has a big cam and high flow cats?

Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HJS is all we use at work. No problems of Porsche, Ferrari, Lambo, or McLarens.

Worth every cent.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 100 cpsi sounds nice. They are pretty expensive though so I will probably try mbs ones. They even have 50cpsi, but thats almost a straight pipe. I will try 100cpsi and hopefully I will get rid of my cars fragrance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll check our prices when I go in tomorrow for raw cats.


----------

